# Black and white photography at the Salton Sea



## LA-Photographer

The Salton Sea is an awesome location for black and white photography.
I was there for an editorial fashion shoot and made some personal black and white photography during some down time.






I keep more of the stuff like this on my photography blog 
and have a commercial photography website too.

I'm open and happy to share ideas, and photography techniques, tips and tricks to those who have any questions.

Best Regards

W.


----------



## LA-Photographer

This photography was made both digitally and on film, using a hasselblad medium format camera and also some light photoshop to the negative. The photograph was pre-visualized with a digital polaroid using a canon digital camera , 20 D Dslr, which matches provia 100 speed very well


----------



## abraxas

Warren,

Nothing is coming up here.  I went and looked at your blog, and like your Salton Sea shot.  

My interests are typically restricted to landscapes but found the 'weapons' in your personal projects fascinating.

Would like to see more and learn more about your techniques.

Gotta run the next few days, but thought I mention that before I head out the door.


----------

